# Efren Reyes v Jose Parica: A 1988 video!



## AnitoKid (Jun 17, 2008)

For friends who may have missed it:

Here's a YouTube vid featuring
Efren Reyes vs. Jose Parica in a 
match at the 1988 World Open in Japan!

It's one awesome find and one great video!
And I kid you not!

Hope you like it, friends!
Much thanks for looking, everyone!

Link is here!


----------

